# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  @.. خد الحكمة من أفواه الاعضاء ....#(يشترك فيه  ~ نوراة الدنيا+همسة ألم)

## ملاك الورد ..~

سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته 

اخواني واخواتي اعضاء منتداي الغالي 

حياتنا عبارة عن مراحل ...

وكل مرحلة فيها مليئة بالتجارب...

ومليئة ايضا بالمواقف والحكايا والقصص...

ومن كل ذا لا بد اننا استخلصنا حكمة ما 

حكمة لم تتضمنها مؤلفات الحماء ....

حكمة هي نتاج تجاربنا الشخصية ...

دعوتي لكم هنا اخواني واخواتي ...

أن نسطر ما استخصلناه 


في جملة قليلة الكلمات 

ولكنها غزيرة بالمعاني 

فمن يشاركني رحلتي في جمع أكبر عدد من الحِكم ؟؟

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*وعلى نبينا وآله وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..*
*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 

*فكرة رائعة..* 
*تجعل من الأقلام..*
*كائن يُعبّر عن خلجاته..*
*وأكثر مااعجبني أنه من تجاربنا الشخصية ..*
*وليس حكمة حكيم..* 

*استخلصتُ من حياتي..*
*أننا في هذه الدنيا..*
*تواجهنا ..موجات..فرح ..وحزن..*
*فهما أجزاء لاتتجزأ من واقع كل انسان..*
*فلا يجب أن نجزع من صغير البلاء..*
*ولا يجب أن نفتتن بفرح ..* 
*فهذه الدنيا متصرفة ..متحولة ..من حال لحال..* 

*غاليتي نوارة الدنيا..*
*افتقدناكِ ..وافتقدنا عذب كلماتكِ بيننا..*
*وجمال وتمز مواضيعك..* 
*والآن ..*
*جئتِ هنا..*
*مُحمّلة ..برائعة من روائعك..*
*لاأُجامل بكلماتي..*
*ولم اتخذ المجاملة سبيلاً لي بينكم..* 
*بل هذه حقيقة..* 



*لي عودة قريبة بإذن الله تعالى..* 

*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى.*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

غاليتي 
دمعة على السطور 

كعادتك
تمتلكين قلما معبرا 
واحساسا لا يضاهى 

وها انت  تسطرين رائعة من روائعك 


دمتي موفقة 

و


اتمنى ان يجد موضوعي صدى بين الاعضاء الكرام 

لا تحرمونا خالص تجاربكم

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
لدي حكمة لطالما كنتُ أطبقها في حياتي
عندما تضيق بي الدنيا أو تتعسر علي الامور وهي

لوضاقت الدنيا فعند الله فرج ..

نوارة الدنيا موضوع في قمة الروعة
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب ..
إن شاء الله ستكون لي عودة بحكمة جديدة ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسمه تعالى* 
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله* 
*مرحــبا نواااره* 
*فكرهـ حلوووه بما تخوض من تجاربنااا*
*ونلقيها كحكم لاننساهــاا*
*كلما زاد الظالم في تمرده وقهر المظلوم في عمره*
*وعلى ظلمه لاتشوبه شائبه* 
*فهنا اقول*
*ان الله يمـــهل ولا يهمـــــل...*
*صـبراا الفـرج قـريب...*

*شكرا نواارة ع الطرح الحلووو*
*الله يعطيج العاافيه*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## شواطئ شوق

1     الوقت كالسيف إذالم تقطعه قطعك
2راس الحكمة مخافة الله
 3  من جدوجد ومن زرع حصد

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

هنا سأسطر حكمة 

هي نتاج تجارب الكثيرات 

ممن سعينا وراء وهم الحب من خلال علاقات سرية 


الحب كالنار تجتذب الفراشات بنورها وما ان تصل اليه حتى تحترق جناحيها

----------


## الأمل الوردي

موضوع جدا رائع



وحكمتي التي تعلمتها من الحياه 



ان التوكل على الله سبحانه وتعالى هو أجمل شيئ في



هذه الدنيا


الهي طموح الامال قد خابت الالديك

ومعاكف الهمم قد تعطلت الاعليك

فأنت الرجاء واليك الملتجأ

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

كلنا يبحث عن السعادة 
وهي مطلب الجميع 
وغاية من لا غاية له 
وانا بدوري اقول



لن اشعر بالسعادة حتى ارضى عن نفسي 
ولن ارضى عن نفسي حتى اشعر برضى الله عني 


وهذه هي السعادة الحقيقية بنظري

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..* 
*وإن ملأ الحزن قلبي..*
*فلااعرضه إلا لربي..* 
*فمهما غطتكِ ياروح أحزان..*
*فلا تبثيها لاي انسان..* 
*وقفي مناجية الرحمن...*
*وتضرعي متوسلة بساداتكِ*
*ليوم الحشرِ ...* 

*كل الشكر لغاليتي نوارة ..*
*لروعة ماطرحت هنا ..*
*اعجبتني ماسطرتي من حكم..*
*واستفدتُ من جميع ماقرأت في صفحتكِ هنا...*
*فكل شكري..*
*لكل من سطّر حروفه هنا..*
*لنستفيد منها جميعاً..*
 
*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

حكمتي هي بيت شعر لإمام علي ( عليه السلام ) : 
سلامٌ على الدنيا إذا لم يكن بها
 صديقٌ صادق الوعد منصفا 
تحياتي إليك نوارة الدنيا على هذا الموضوع الشيق

----------


## دمعة قلم

مشكوره خيا على طرحك لهذا الموضوع حكمت  
العاقل من يسبق عقله لسانه ولاحمق من يسبق لسانه عقله 

سلام الله عليك ياابا الحسن

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
طرح رائع.. راقني كثيرا..
بدوري اترك بصمتي..

كن كالنخيل عن الأحقاد مرتفعا..
بالطوب يرمى فيلقي اطيب الثمرا..
وازرع جميلا ولو في غير موضعه..
ما خاب قط جميل اينما زرعا...

لي عوده بأذن الله..
دمتي عزيتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## همسة ألم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وآله محمد 
صباحكم / مسائكم خير 
أخباركم / أحوالكم ؟
 :bigsmile:   :bigsmile: 
وأني كنت ألف وأدوور في النت 
لقيت هذا الموضوع وعجبني 
وإن شاء الله يعجبكم 
*"" حكمـــة اليوم ""*
فكرتها : أن كل يـــــوم  من الاعضاء الكرام 
يضع حكمة واحدة فقط في اليوم
مثلاً إني أحط حكمة اليوم 
وفي اليوم التالي يأتي أحد الاعضاء 
ويضع حكمة ..
وفي اليوم الثالث يأتي أحد الاعضاء ويضع حكمه 
جديده ... وهاكذا 
أتمنى أني وصلت لكم الفكره 
وأتنمى أنكم تستفيدون منها
وأتمنى أشووف مشاركاتكم 
الحلوه  :amuse: 
موفقيــــــــن 
تحيآآتووووووووووو

----------


## همسة ألم

راح أبتدي 
حكمة اليوم : لا تفكر في المفقود حتى لا تفقد الموجود .
نراكم غذاً على خير
تحيآآتوووووووووووووو

----------


## روعة الدنيا

موضوع حلووو 

وانشاء رح يكون فيه تفاااعل 

وهدي حكمتي 

<|> ماكل مايتمناه المرء يدركهُ ،، تجريِ الرياحُ بما لاتشتهي السفنِ>|<

----------


## شواطئ شوق

اذا دعتك قدرتك على ظلم الناس فتذكر قدرة الله عليك

----------


## همسة ألم

> موضوع حلووو 
> الحلووو وجودك هنــا 
> وانشاء رح يكون فيه تفاااعل 
> إن شاء الله  
> وهدي حكمتي  
> 
> <|> ماكل مايتمناه المرء يدركهُ ،، تجريِ الرياحُ بما لاتشتهي السفنِ>|<



 تسلميييييييييييييي خيه على الحكمة الحلوه بس ياريت نتبع فكرتها  :amuse: 
مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررره لمرورك الحلو 
موفقه بحق الباري ,,
تحيآآآتووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## همسة ألم

> اذا دعتك قدرتك على ظلم الناس فتذكر قدرة الله عليك



 تسلمييييييييييييييييييييي خيه لمرورك الرائع 
وحكمتك الاروع ,,, 
لك عزيزتي أحلى تقيم 
موفقه ,,

----------


## همسة ألم

بما أن أختي الكريمة وضعت حكمة لهذا اليوم 
إذا غذا نراكم مع حكمة جديد مني أو منكم يا أعزائي ,,

----------


## همسة ألم

هاقد عندنا في يوم جديد
ومع حكمة جديده
حكمتي لهذا اليوم هي :
*إذا اجتمعت إلى حكيم فأنصت إليه، وإذا اجتمعت إلى عاقل فتحدث معه، وإذا اجتمعت إلى سخيف ثرثار فقم عنه وإلا قتلك!.*

----------


## همسة ألم

مرحبــــــــــا ,,,
حكمتي لهذا اليوم :
*ما كل من طرق الهوى عرف الهوى .. او كل من قرأ السلام بمسلم.*
نراكم غذا على خير
تحيآتوووووووووووووو

----------


## علي pt

موضوع جميل ،،
وإن شاء الله يحصل تفاعل من الجميع
مع الالتزام بشروطه ~ حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع ..

حكمة اليوم ،،
احتج إلى من شئت تكن أسيرا * * * واستغني عن من شئت تكن أميرا

----------


## همسة ألم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلى على محمد وآله محمد
أخي العزيز علي ،،،
شكرا لمرورك الرررررررئع 
وحكمتك أعجبتني كثيرا  :amuse: 
موفق ،،،
.......................
نركم عذا مع حكمة جديده  :blink: 
تحيآآآتووووووووو

----------


## همسة ألم

مرحبا 
عدت مع حكمتي لهذا اليوم 
*((المرأة العاقلة تضع السكر فى كل ما تقوله للرجل .. وتنزع الملح من كل ما يقوله لها الرجل.))*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم 

الموضوع رااائع جداً...
وبما أن الفكرة مُكررة ...ولكنها مُتجددة لن يتم حذفه وإنما دمجه مع مايشابهه في الفكرة ... 
لنحافظ على حقوق من له الصدارة في الطرح وايضاً نحافظ على حقوقك عزيزتي..


إذن الموضوع يشترك فييه (نوراة الدنيا +همسة ألم ) 

يعطيكم العافية يااارب.. 
موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى 
دمتي بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## أموله

... حلو الموضوع 

موفقه نشالله

يسلمووا

----------


## همسة ألم

حكمتي 
عامل الناس كما تحب أن تعامل

----------


## علي pt

*حكمت أمس ..* 

*الدنيا سجن المؤمن وجنة الكافر ..*

----------


## علي pt

إن من اللازم أن نتعامل مع ( وقت ) الصلاة على أنه موعد اللقاء مع من بيده مقاليد الأمور كلها ..ومع ( الأذان ) على انه إذن رسمي بالتشريف ..ومع ( الساتر ) بزينته على انه الزيّ الرسمي للّقاء ..ومع ( المسجد ) على أنه قاعة السلطان الكبرى ..ومع ( القراءة ) على أنه حديث الرب مع العبد ..ومع ( الدعاء ) على أنه حديث العبد مع الرب ..ومع ( التسليم ) على أنه إنهاء لهذا اللقاء المبارك ، والذي يفترض فيه أن تنتاب الإنسان عنده حـالة من ألم الفراق والتوديع ..ومن هنا تهيّب الأولياء من الدخول في الصلاة ، وأسفوا للخروج منها .
المصدر: كتاب الومضات 

ياليتنا نعيش هذه الحالة

----------


## علي pt

*رجاء من الأعضاء .. لاتنيموا الموضوع : كلنا نستفيد من بعض* 

-- 
*اجتهدوا في أن يكون زمانكم أربع ساعات**

**ساعة لمناجاة الله**

**و ساعة لأمر المعاش**

**و ساعة لمعاشرة الإخوان و الثقات الذين يعرفونكم عيوبكم و يخلصون لكم في الباطن**

**و ساعة تخلون فيها للذاتكم في غير محرم**و بهذه الساعة تقدرون على الساعات الثلاث**

**الإمام الكاظم عليه السلام**
**
**اللهم صلي على محمد وآله الطاهرين والعن أعدائهم إلى يوم الدين**
*نســألكـــــــــم الدعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاء ،،،،،،،،،،

----------


## كبرياء

*مـآيهم السحآب .. نبح الكلآب ..~!!*
*حكمه رآئعه بالنسبه لي ..* 
*توطد الثقه بالنفس ..* 
*وعدم زعزعتهآ من أوناس لا تستحق*
*يعطيكم ربي أإلف عـآفيه* 
*لآعدمـ ..~!!*
*سي يوو* 
*كبريآء ..~!*

----------


## همسة ألم

من صميم قلبي أشكركم 
أخي العزيز علي وختي الكريمة كبرياااء
على الحكم الرائعه .....
ربي حقق مبتغاهم ووفقهم بحقك 
يااكريــــــــم

----------


## همسة ألم

حكمتي لهذا اليوم :
لا يغرنك صحة نفسك وسلامة أمسك فمدة العمر قليلة وصحة النفس مستحيلة.

----------


## علي pt

*إذا أعطيت فقيراً سمكة تكون قد سددت جوعه ليوم واحد فقط .. أما إذا 
علمته كيف يصطاد السمك تكون قد سددت جوعه طوال العمر*

----------


## همسة ألم

*مشكوررررررررررررررررر خوي علي* 
*على الحكمة الرائعه* 
*ربي يوفقك ...*

----------


## همسة ألم

*حكمتي لهذا اليوم :*
*كل يرى الناس بعين طبعهـ*

----------


## علي pt

*من حكم الامام السجاد (عليه السلام)* 





( قال عليه السلام ): *التارك للأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر كالنابذ لكتاب الله وراء ظهره ، إلا أن يتقي تقاة .*  
قيل له: وما يتقي تقاة ؟  
قال: *يخاف جباراً عنيداً أن يفرط عليه أو أن يطغى .*

----------


## رنيم الحب

حكمتي لهذا اليوم مستمدة من أقوال الامام علي ..(عليه السلام)
وهي ..
**من كثر كلامه كثر خطأه

ومن كثر خطأه قل حياه

ومن قل حيائه قل ورعه

ومن قل ورعه ..مات قلبه

ومن مات قلبه ..دخل النار*

*يسلموو على الحكم الرووعــــــــه ..* 
*تحياااتي ..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## دموع الماضي

*حكمـة اليـوم*

*قال الإمام الحسين عليه أفضل الصـلاة والسـلام : " الفرصة سريعة الفوت ، بطيئة العود "*

----------


## همسة ألم

*أخـــــي علي* 
*أختــي رنيم الحب* 
*أختــي دموع الماضي* 
*جدا جدا جدا* 
*فرح قلبي لوجودكم* 
*وسعدت لحكمكم الرااااااااائعه*
*وفقكم الله* 
*وقضى الله حوائجكم* 
*تحيآآتـوووووووووووو*

----------


## همسة ألم

*حكمتي لليوم :*
* لو جريت جري الوحوش غير رزقك ما تحوش*

----------


## دموع الماضي

*حـكمــة اليــوم*

*قال الإمام علي أمير المؤمنين (ع) : السعيد من اتعظ بغيره.*



*^^*
*همسـة ألم*

*تسلمي أختي والأخت نوارة الدنيا على هالموضوع الحلـوو..^_^*
*والشيء اللي يفرحني أكثر هو المشاركة في موضوعك..*
*موفقة بإذن الله..*
*دمتي في حفظ المولى و رعايته..*


*كـل الــود..^_^*

----------


## حلاالكون

العقل مفتاح النجاح .. فإن أضعته .. ضعت معه !!

----------


## همسة ألم

> *همسـة ألم*
> 
> *تسلمي أختي والأخت نوارة الدنيا على هالموضوع الحلـوو..^_^*
> *الله يسلمك عزيزتي ..* 
> *والشيء اللي يفرحني أكثر هو المشاركة في موضوعك..*
> *وأني بعد أفرح أكثر أنكوالأعضااء تشاااركون وياي * 
> *ربي لا يحرمني منكم* 
> *موفقة بإذن الله..*
> 
> ...



*تسلمييييييي عزيزتي لحكمتك الرائعة ولمرورك الأروع*
*لا تحرمينا من طلاتك الحلوووه*
*موفقه ,,*
*تحيآآتوووووووووووووووووووو*

----------


## همسة ألم

*أحبائي الاعضااء..*
*امممم* 
*الموضوع حلووو ومنور بوجودكم و*
*وحكمكم الراائعه*
*بس حبايبي ياااريت نتبع فكرتها* 
*أتوقع بتكون أحلى ,,,*
*أي أقتراح تبغوا تقولونه* 
*قولوه ولا تسحتوووون* 
*عسى ربي لا يحرمني من طلاتكم الحلوووه*
*يوفقكم الله .. ويسدد خطااكم*
*تحيآآتوووو*

----------


## علي pt

*ماأكثر الإخوان والأصدقاء في الرخاء00ولكنهم في الشدة قليل00فخالط بالمعروف ولاتثق إلابالله00*

*رجعت لكم اليوم بحكمة جديدة*

----------


## دموع الماضي

*حكمة اليــوم*

*قال* *سيد البلغاء و إمام الفقهاء الإمام علي عليه السـلام :*
*فخر المرء بفضله أولى من فخره بأصله .* 







> *تسلمييييييي عزيزتي لحكمتك الرائعة ولمرورك الأروع*
> *لا تحرمينا من طلاتك الحلوووه*
> *موفقه ,,*
> *تحيآآتوووووووووووووووووووو*



 
*ربي يسلمك يالغلا*

* وإن شاء الله ما ننحرم من جديدك..*


*ســلامـووو*

----------


## ابوعليان

تزودواااااااااااااا فان خير الزاد التقوى

صدق من قال عليه الصلات والسلام أميري أمير المؤمنين

لكم تحياتي

----------


## كبرياء

{ لآ يسمن .. ولآ يغني من جوع ..!!

} صدق الله العظيم

----------


## علي pt

> *أحبائي الاعضااء..*
> *امممم* 
> *الموضوع حلووو ومنور بوجودكم و*
> *وحكمكم الراائعه*
> *بس حبايبي ياااريت نتبع فكرتها* 
> *أتوقع بتكون أحلى ,,,*
> *أي أقتراح تبغوا تقولونه* 
> *قولوه ولا تسحتوووون* 
> *عسى ربي لا يحرمني من طلاتكم الحلوووه*
> ...



*للتذكير فقط >>>>> وويش لقفك ..*

*لا بس لأن اول أمس في أربع حكم وامس مافي شي !!!*



*حكمة اليوم*

*كن لطيفا مع الناس في طريقك للصعود , لأنك ستقابلهم مجددا في طريقك للهبوط .
*


*ولسون ميزنر*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

جالس الفقراء تزداد شكراً

----------


## قناصو

_يعطيش العافيه اختي احب اقول انا شي بعد مو بس انتون_

_من لم يمت بالسيف يمت بغيره -تعددت الاسباب والموت واحده_


_يعني لاتخاف ولا تخافي حتى وانتون نايمين بتموتو_

_يعني اخواني اخواتي حافظو على امكم وابوكم وعلى صلاتكم_

_وعلى دكر اهل البيت والله تفوزو بعدين_

_وفي الاخير انتو براحتكم يعنو_

_مو كني قلت حاجات واجد ملزوقه في بعضها تعبت خلاص_

_ههههههههههه_

_ودمتم_

__

----------


## همسة ألم

علـــــــــي 
كبريااء 
دمعة طفلة يتيمة 
دموووع الماضي
أهلا بكم أحبائي 
شاااكرة لكم هذا التواصل الرااائع والراااقي 
دمت بحفظ الله وأمانه  
أبو علـــــــيان 
قناصووووووو
أهلا وسهلا بكم ,,
أتمنى ان ارى تواااصلكم الحلووو هنا 
موفقين جميعا ,,
تحيآآآتوووووووووووو

----------


## قناصو

عندي لكم حكمه عدله اليوم تتحدو بعد ها شوفو


من مات ولم يترك استماع الغناء مات على غير ولاية اهل البيت عليهم السلام 


ودمتم

 :rolleyes:

----------


## همسة ألم

قناصوووو 

مشكووووووووووووور خوي على الحكمة العدله

لا عدمنا طلتك ,,
تحيآآتووووووووووووو

----------


## قناصو

_حتى اليوم عندي حكمه بعد والله والله ها شوفو بعد_

_من ضيع حرثة .. ندم يوم حصاده_

_انشالله تعجبكم عااااااااد داااااااااااااوه_

_ودمتم_

__

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

النهاية 
هي بالتأكيد مصطلح لبداية جديدة 

بقلمي| نوارة الدنيا

----------


## الاحساس المرهف

*سلام*
*فكرة روووووووووووعة يسلمواا*
*اليوم قالوا حكمة أن شاء الله* 
*بكرة نقول*
*لاخلا ولاعدم*
*تحياتي*

----------


## همسة ألم

> _حتى اليوم عندي حكمه بعد والله والله ها شوفو بعد_
> 
> 
> _من ضيع حرثة .. ندم يوم حصاده_ 
> _انشالله تعجبكم عااااااااد داااااااوه_ 
> _ودمتم_ 
> 
> __



 :bigsmile:  وحتى اليوم أخوي حكمتك عدله
وعجبتنا ,,,
أخوي  ...
مشكوووووووووووووور على حكمك العدله و
تواااصلك الراائع 
موفق ياارب 
تحبآآتووووووووو

----------


## همسة ألم

> النهاية 
> هي بالتأكيد مصطلح لبداية جديدة 
> 
> بقلمي| نوارة الدنيا



* رااااااااااااااائعه جدا* 
*أحببتها كثيييييييييرا* 
*نواره حكمتك رااائعه* 
*ومرورك الأروع* 
*تسلمييييييييييييي*
*موفقه ,,*
*تحيآآتووووووووو*

----------


## همسة ألم

> *سلام*
> 
> *فكرة روووووووووووعة يسلمواا*
> *اليوم قالوا حكمة أن شاء الله* 
> *بكرة نقول*
> *لاخلا ولاعدم*
> 
> *تحياتي*



* الله يسلمك خيه* 
*في الإنتظارك * 
*مشكووووووووووووورة خيوووو* 
*أتمنى تواصلك الحلو يستمر* 
*موفقه ,,*
*تحيآآتووووووووووو*

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

قال أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام
وذي سفه يخاطبني بجهل             فأكره أن أكون له مجيبا
يزيد سفاهــة وأزيد حلـــما            كعود زاد بالأحتراق طيبا

----------


## قناصو

_ادا مضايقين مني عادي قولو ولا انا جايب حكم_ 

_حب ان تعمل لتعمل ماتحب_

_حليوه ها ردو له داوه مافي احد_

_ودمتم_

__

----------


## همسة ألم

> _ادا مضايقين مني عادي قولو ولا انا جايب حكم_ 
> _أحنا ؟؟_
> _أفاعليك_ 
> _أحنانرحب فيك وفحكمك _ 
> 
> _حب ان تعمل لتعمل ماتحب_ 
> _حليوه ها ردو له داوه مافي احد_
> _إي حلووووه واااجد _ 
>  
> ...



 *مشكووور خوي قناصوووووو*
*على مرورك الحلووووو* 
*لاتحرمنا من تواصلك الرااائع* 
*وشيل فكرة أنا احنا متضايق منك* 
*من راااسك* 
*وأني أرحب فيك وفي حكمك الراااائعه*
*موفق ياارب* 
*تحيآآتووووووووووووووووووووووووو*

----------


## قناصو

_والله والله امزح انا او احد يقدر يتضايق ولا يزعل منك_ 
_عاد حكمه اليوم غير شكله في شوي كده شوفوها بعد_ 
*لا تجادل الأحمق .. فقد يخطئ الناس في التفريق بينكما.* 
*وانشالله تعجبكم* 
*ودمتم* 
__

----------


## اميرة العذاب

*مشكووووووووووووور يا اخ قناصووووووو وما تخاف لولا حدا متضايق منك واذا متضايقين منك فأنا لا مع انو بعرف انو ما حدا متضايق ف شيل هالفكرة من راسك وتضل اروعنا بحكمك الرائعة مع تحياتي...*

----------


## همسة ألم

*حكمتي لي هذا اليوم* 

*ليس الانجاز ان تصنع الف صديق في السنه ولكن الانجاز ان تصنع صديق لالف سنه........* 
*أتمنى أنكم تستفيدون منها*
*شكرا للتواصل* 
*أخواني و أخواتي*
*الله يوفق الجميع*
*تحيآآـتوووووووو*

----------


## قناصو

_هدي الحكمه احسن من الحكمه الي قبلها_

_الصداقه ليست لقاء جسدي دائم..انما هي تواصل روحي والتقاء القلوب ببعضها_

_ودمتم_

__

----------


## أعشق أمي

*موضوع رائع ومفيد 
تسلمي حبيبتي على الموضوع الرائع 
موفقه حبيبتي 
تحياتي*

----------


## همسة ألم

*أعشق أمي*
*يااااعمري أنتين من زمان مااشووفك* 
*والله لك وحشة حتى في المنتدى* 
*خير حبيبتي ليش ماتشاركين في المنتدى* 
*واااجد ترى مره حلو ومفيد وممتع* 
*بجد أستانست لما شفتك بصفحتي* 
*نوتيها ....*
*لا تحرمينا من هالطلات* 
*موفقه يااارب* 
*تحيآآتوووووووو*

----------


## قناصو

_انا انا انا باقول حكمه_

_يقول الرجل في المرأه مايريد..لكن المرأه تفعل في الرجل ماتريد!_

_انشالله بس تعجبكم_

_ودمتم_

__

----------


## علي pt

> _انا انا انا باقول حكمه_
> 
> _يقول الرجل في المرأه مايريد..لكن المرأه تفعل في الرجل ماتريد!_ 
> _انشالله بس تعجبكم_ 
> _ودمتم_ 
> 
> __



 
*اشكرك على حكمك اخي الفاضل*

*بس في هذي الحكمة مال شغل >>>> أخاف يكفخوك*

----------


## قناصو

_زين زين خدو هدي الحكمه اففففففففف_

_عظمه عقلك تخلق لك الحساد.. وعظمه قلبك تخلق لك الاصدقاء_

_بعد احد بقول شي احسب_

_ودمتم_

__

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

*حكمة اليوم بقلم نوارة الدنيا* 

*كن كما تريد ان تكون ....لا تكن كما يريد الآخرون*

----------


## قناصو

اخدوا ها حكمه اليوم من عند قناصو 

دقيقه الالم ساعه..وساعه اللذه دقيقه

انشالله تعجبكم بس

ودمتم

 :rolleyes:

----------


## همسة ألم

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووورين* 
*أخواني وخواتي* 
*لتوااااااااااصلكم الأكثر من رااائع* 
*نورتوا الصفحة بوجودكم* 
*شكرآآآ لكم* 
*موفقيييييييييييييين يااارب*
*تحيآآآتووووووووووووووووو*

----------


## همسة ألم

*حكمتي لليوم* 
*كثييييييييييير من يصبر* 
*وأكبر وأكثر صبرا تحمناه ولازلنا* 
*هو إنتظارك يااااسيدي ومولاي* 
***...*** 
الصبر مفتاح الفرج

----------


## قناصو

هدا انا جيت بعد مو تفكرو مانه جاي شفتوني

المال خادم جيد..لكنه سيد فاسد

انشالله تعجبكم

ودمتم

 :rolleyes:

----------


## همسة ألم

> هدا انا جيت بعد مو تفكرو مانه جاي شفتوني
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*مررره حلوه ومفيده* 
**
*مشكووووور خوي على الحكمة الحلوه* 
*وتسلم على توااصلك الراااائع* 
*موفق يااارب* 
*تحيآآآتووووووووووووووو*

----------


## همسة ألم

*حكمتي لليوم :*
*تجري الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن ..*

----------


## قناصو

صلوات على محمد وال محمد كولولولوش

اللسان الطويل..دلاله على اليد القصيره

وماننحرم منكم انشالله

ادري بتعجبكم

ودمتم

 :rolleyes:

----------


## همسة ألم

حكتي لهذ اليوم 
ليس كل مايلمع ذهباً

----------


## قناصو

هو هو هو هو سوو طريق ليي شوفو ترى انا.....

مو كل شي تشوفه العيون حلو..او مو كل حلو تشوفه العيون

وانشالله هالمره بس انتو كده يلا نشوف اوكي مادري

ودمتم

 :rolleyes:

----------


## *حــــــــــلا*

موضوع جميل وطرح أكثر من رئع
 :ongue:  :ongue:  :ongue: 
حكمة *حـــــــلا*لهدا اليوم
الشخص الوحيد اللي يستمر معك طول حياتك هو: أنت.. فلا تحمّله ما لا يطيق من الحزن
تحياتي

----------


## علي pt

*عدت >>> ولكن بعد طول غياب عن هالموضوع*

*وجبت لكم معي مو حكمة - موعظة ..* 
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم**

موعظة الامام** زين العابدين* *عليه السلام يقول :«* *مسكين ابن آدم ، يصاب باليوم و الليلة بثلاث مصائب ، فلا يتعظ بمصيبة واحدة منها**» .*
*المصيبة**الاولى*
*اليوم الذي ينقص من عمره ، فلا يهتم له ؛
و اذا نقص من امواله درهم ، اهتم له ؛
و الدرهم يخلف ... و العمر لا يخلف .*
*المصيبة الثانية*
*في كل يوم ، يأكل من رزق الله ؛
ان كان حلالاً ، حوسِب عليه ... ان كان حراماً عوقب عليه ؛*
*المصيبة الثالثة*
*في كل يوم ، يدنوا من الآخرة ... و يبتعد من الدنيا ؛
و لا يدري الى الجنة ام الى النار .*

----------


## همسة ألم

أشكر كلا من 
أخي قناصووووووووو  :ongue:   :ongue:   :ongue: 
على حكمك الرااااااااااائعه وعلى تواااااصلك الأروع 
وأشكر أخي علي  :ongue:   :ongue:  
على حكمته التي يعجز قلمي عن التعبير عنها 
وأشكر أختي حلا  :ongue: 
على حكمتها وعلى وجودها هنا و أتمنى التوااصل 
لا احمل في جعبتي سوى الدعاء لكم يفيدكم في الأخره 
والدنيا 
موفقين يالغالين ,,
تحيآتووووووووووووو

----------


## همسة ألم

*حكمتي لليوم :*
*لا تجادل الأحمق فلا يستطيع العاقل أن يفرق بينكما*

----------


## قناصو

هووووووووووووووووووووووووب بس خلاص

لاتجادل الجاهل فسوف يغلبك..ولا تجادل مجنون فسوف يضربك

هاهاهاها ليش اضحك انا هباله مو هباله قصدي قصدي

مادري خلاص اففففففففففففففف

ودمتم

 :rolleyes:

----------


## علي pt

*العالم يعرف الجاهل لأنه كان جاهلاً ، والجاهل لا يعرف العالم لأنه لم يكن عالماً ..
**
*

----------


## دموع الماضي

سـلآآآآآآآم >> بعد غيآآب طويل...o_o

من آقوال الرسول الأعظم (ص) : 
1) " أفضلكم إيماناً أحسنكم أخلاقاً ".
2) " حسن الخلق يثبت المودة ".
3) " أربع من علامات الشقاء جمود العين وقسوة القلب وشدة الحرص في طلب الدنيا والإصرار على الذنب " .

----------


## شهد الأحزان

لا تكن للعيش مجروحَ الفؤادِ .. إنما الرزقُ على رب العبادِ . 

لا تؤمن للملوكِ ولو ملكوك .. ولا تؤمن للنساء ولو عبدوك .

----------


## دموع الماضي

أقوال ضد الظلم والاستبداد  >> الأخت وصلت حدها من المديرة الظالمة << وش أسوي بعد .. sad

" الجبناء يهربون من الخطر ... والخطر يفر من الشجعان " --> الكونتيسة.
" المصبية ليست في ظلم الأشرار بل في صمت الأخيار " --> لوثر كينغ
" اذا اندفعت الشعوب لا تستطيع ايقافها " --> نابليون



ولا تحسبن الله غافلا عما يعمل الظالمون. 
وما للظالمين من نصير.
ومن يظلم منكم نذقه عذاباً كبيراً
ونقول للذين ظلموا ذوقوا عذاب النار.
وسيعلم الذين ظلموا أي منقلب ينقلبون.
إنه لا يحب الظالمين.

----------


## همسة ألم

أعزائي :
قناصووو
علي 
دموع الماضي
شهد الاحزان
شكراااااان من صميم القلب لتواصلكم 
الجميل والطيب
لا تحرموني من هالتواصل 
أتمنى من العلي القدير أن يوفقكم في
دنياكم وآخرتكم ...
تحيآآتووووووووووووو

----------


## همسة ألم

حكمتي لليوم :
لاتحقرن صغيرا في مخاصمة ان البعوضة تدمي مقلة الاسد

----------


## قناصو

لاتترك فراغآ بدون ان تملئه..ولاتملئ فراغآ وهو مملوء من البدايه

ارجو ان تعجبكم وانت وتفهموها عاد لاني مابشرحها

وماننحرم من جديدك

ودمتم

 :rolleyes:

----------


## همسة ألم

*حكمتي لليوم :*
*لا يلدغ المؤمن في جحره مرتين*
*أتمنى أن تكون قد فهمتوها*

----------


## قناصو

لاتكن غريبآ مع في بيتك..ومالك في بيت صاحبك

عرفتو كيف يعنو كده هي الدنيا

ودمتم

 :rolleyes:

----------


## همسة ألم

*مشكوووووور خوي قناصوووو*
*على التفاعل الحلوووو* 
*ولك أحلى تقيييم* 
*لاتحرمنا من تواصلك* 
*موفق يارب ...*
*تحيآآتوووووووووو*

----------


## همسة ألم

*حكمتي اليوم للمتفائلين أحببتها كثير* 
*فحبيت أن تلقوا نظرة عليها وتستفيدوا منها* 

*: لا تقل قد فشلت قل لم انجح بعد*

----------


## قناصو

مرحبا هلا سلام اهلين اهلا وسهلا هلا ومرحب

اي المهم الحين وبعدين اليوم وبكره انا هنا

مو تستانسو وخلاص الا يفهم شي من الا فوق اي زين ماعليه

لاتكن حقيرآ فيبصق عليك المارون-ولا تكن طيبآ فيأكل حقك

اتمنى هالمره الحكمه تعجبكم

ودمتم بود

 :rolleyes:

----------


## علي pt

*عندما تشعر بالضياع ابحث جاهدا ًعن نفسك سوف تكتشف بأ**ن**ك* 
*موجود وانه من المستحيل أن تضيع وفي  قلبك* *إيمان بالله**.....*

----------


## أمل وألم

موضوع رائع اشكر نوارة الدنيا
حكمتي في الحياة
(الحياة كا أمواج البحر فهي لا تستقر على حال تارة عاصفة وتارة هادئة)

----------


## يوم سعيد

*الأخت الكريمة/ نوارة الدنيا ..*
*عودتنا دائماً على المواضيع الشيقة وهذا عهدنا فيها مذ عرفناها .. وفقها الله إلى الخير دائماً ..*

*وأنا على مشارف أذان المغرب في مثل هذا اليوم المبارك لا أجد في عقلي شيئاً من الحكمة ومعدتي تتضور من الجوع إثر صيامي لهذا اليوم ..؟؟ وكم آلمني إننا نصوم في بعض الأيام المستحبة ونكتفي بتعذيب بطوننا بحرمان أنفسنا من الأكل والشرب وهذه ثقافة أهل الدنيا في حين إن الصيام ليس على هذا النحو الفارغ !! فأرواحنا هي في أمس الحاجة إلى مثل هذا الصوم لكي نربي أنفسنا على التقوى والزهد والعفة والكفاف ، فالدنيا ماهي إلا دقائق وثواني وما نحن فيها إلا عابري سبيل ومسافرين سوف نضع رحلنا فيها ومن ثم نتوجه إلى العالم الآخر حيث الحساب بلا عمل ..؟؟؟*

*تحياتي*
*يوم سعيد*

----------


## كبرياء

*البعض .. حين تبتسم في وجهه .. تقتله ..!*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*العِـلمُ* يُجدِي ويَبْقَى للفتى أبـدا ‏..‏ _والمَالُ_ يَفنى وإنْ أجْدَى إلى حِينٍ

----------


## قناصو

ماعليه طولت علليكم من زمان ماجيتكم

بس دانه جيت وماراح اترككم

اي الحكمه اليوم كده عفسه ومادري عاد انا اعرفها لو لا

اسكت خلاص لا يعرفو انك بهيم اي صح خخخخخ

ان كنت غبيآ تظاهر بالذكاء+وان كنت ذكيآ تظاهر بالغباء

يعني كده عن الحسد قصدي عرفتو كيف

ودمتم

 :rolleyes:

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*راقِبْ أفكارَكَ لأنها ستُصبِحُ أفعَالاً

 راقِبْ أفعالَكَ لأنها ستُصبِحُ عادات
** 
راقِبْ عاداتَكَ لأنها ستُصبِحُ طِباعاً

 راقِبْ طِباعَكَ لأنها ستُحدِّدُ مصِيرَكَ*

----------


## أعشق أمي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد
متباركين بالمولد الشريف 
حكمة اليوم من قول الامام علي-ع- :

افضل الاعمال مااكرهت نفسك عليه 

وبمناسبة المولد العظيم حكمة ثانية لعيونكم :

اشد الذنوب مااستهان به صاحبه

----------


## Ťhε яŏѕє

لـا تًخِفّ مْا صِنُعتَ بِكـٍ الْـأشُواٍق ~ و ْاشُرٍحِ هّوٍاِكٍ فُكًلَنّا {عْشاًقٍ}

----------


## أعشق أمي

حكمتي لليوم :
لا تنظر الى صغر المعصية، ولكن أنظر الى عظمة من عصيت

----------


## دموع الماضي

*حكمة اليوم مستمدة من حكم الإمام علي عليه أفضـل الصلاة والسـلآم :*

*" من غضّ طرفه أراح قلبه ".*
*" من تحلّى بالأنصاف بلغ مراتب الأشراف* ".

----------


## حيدر.الفلفل

من استبد برأيه (هلك)

----------


## دموع الماضي

*حكمة اليوم من حكم الإمام علي عليه السـلآم:

-**من كسا الحياء ثوبه لم ير النّاس عيبه .*
*-**لا يكمل الشرف الاّ بالسخاء والتواضع .*

----------


## لسـعة شـقأإوه ~

*مساحه رأإئعه لوضع الاحكام* 

*يسلموو* 

*ترقبواإأ  جديدي*

----------


## همسة ألم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 
أعزائي 
دمــــــــــــوع الماضي  
أعشـــــــــق أمي 
بقايـــــــا حنين 
أعجبني تواصلكم المذهل في صفحات طرحنا 
لا أعرف غير الشكر الذي لم ولن يعبر عن شعوري لكم
ربي يحفظكم ويحميكم ويتنالو على مبتغاكم 
ياااارب .... تستحقون تقيم لجهودكم الرآآآئعه ....
أخواتي و أخواني 
قناصو 
علي 
أمل وألم 
يوم سعيد
كبرياء
Ťhε яŏѕє
حيدر الفلفل 
لسعة شقاوة 
مشكوووريييييين على التواصل الحلو مثلكم 
ياااربي يخليكم لي ويحفظكم 
ويدووم التواصل 
أكرر شكري أعزائي   :bigsmile: 
تحيآآتي الحاره لكم

----------


## المستحييل

ادا كانت لك ذاكره قويه وذكريات مريره فانت اشقى اهل الارض ....,!

----------


## همسة ألم

*حكمتي لليوم :* 

*ليســت العبــره بأن تعمــل مــاتحــب ولـــكن ... العبــره بـأن تــحب مــاتعمــل*

----------


## دموع الماضي

*حكمة اليوم " من الإمام علي (ع) " :* 
*نور المؤمن في قيام الليل.*
*فخر المرء بفضله أولى من فخره بأصله.*

----------


## همسة ألم

حكمتي لليوم :
العاقـلُ لا يستقبـلُ النعمـة ببطـرِ ولا يودعهـا بجزعِ

----------


## همسة ألم

*حكمتي لليوم : * 
*لا تنهى عن امرا وتأتي بمثله عيبا عليك ان فعلت عظيم*

----------


## علي pt

*~ اللهمـ صل على محمـد وآل محمـــد ~
* * *
قال الله تبارك وتعالى لموسى (ع) : يا موسى!.. احفظ وصيتي لك بأربعة أشياء :**
**الأولى : ما دمت لا ترى ذنوبك تُغفر فلا تشتغل بعيوب غيرك ..* *
والثانية : ما دمت لا ترى كنوزي قد نفدت ، فلا تغتم بسبب رزقك ..

والثالثة : ما دمت لا ترى زوال ملكي فلا ترج أحدا غيري .. 

والرابعة : ما دمت لا ترى الشيطان ميتا فلا تأمن مكره ..*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

‏‏سُقوطُ الإنْسانِ لَيْسَ فَشَلاً ، ولَكِنَّ الفَشَلَ أَنْ يَبْقَى حَيْثُ سَقَطَ‏

----------


## همسة ألم

*~~علي~~*
* ~~ بقايا حنين ~~*
*اعزائي ..* 
*سعدت كثيييييييرا لتواجدكم هان* 
*لاعدمنا تواصلكم الرااائع*
*يعطيكم الله العافيه* 
*موفقيييييييييييين* 
*تحيآآآتووووووووووووووو*

----------


## همسة ألم

حمتي لليوم :
*لا تثقل يومك بهموم غدك...

فقد لا تأتي هموم غدك..

وتكون قد حرمت سرور يومك.....*

----------


## نبراس،،،

حكمة في منتها الروعه

----------


## بقآيا حنين

أصعبُ شيء في الحياةِ أنْ *يعرفَ الإنْسَانُ نَفْسَه،* وأسْهَلُ شيء أنْ *يَنصحَ غَيْرَه*

----------


## همسة ألم

> حكمة في منتها الروعه



* من ذوقك اخي* 
*مرورك رااائع*
*لاتحرمنا منه* 
*موفق* 
*تحيآآتووووووووووو*

----------


## همسة ألم

> أصعبُ شيء في الحياةِ أنْ *يعرفَ الإنْسَانُ نَفْسَه،* وأسْهَلُ شيء أنْ *يَنصحَ غَيْرَه*



* حكمه رااائعه* 
*شكرا عزيزتي لمرورك اللطيف*
*اسعدني تواجدك .. لاتحرمينا* 
*من طلاتك الحلوه* 
*موفقه* 
*تحيآآتوووووووووو*

----------


## همسة ألم

حكمتي لليوم : 
*ايام الدهر ثلاثة : يوم مضى لا يعود اليك* 
*ويوم انت فيه لا يدوم عليك ،*
* ويوم مستقبل لاتدري ماحاله ولا تعرف من أهله*

----------


## همسة ألم

حكمتي لليوم :
الحق كـ الزيت ... يطفو دائماً

----------


## علي pt

قال الامام علي عليه السلام
(( اخوك الذي يعظك برؤيته قبل أن يعظك بكلامه ))

----------


## عنيده

حكمتي اليوم :

لا تتنظر شي من ابناء ادم .. 

يسلموو ..

----------


## حلاالكون

*العلم كالسراج من مر به اقتبس منه*

----------


## همسة ألم

* أخووووي علي* 
*خيتوووووه عنيده*
*ختيوووووه حلا الكون* 
مشكوووووريييييين لمروركم الرااائع
عطرتم صفحتي بتواجدكم البهي 
موفقين 
تحيآآتوووووووووووووو

----------


## علي pt

في الـدنـيـا ثــلاث ...أمــل ...وألـــم ... وأجــر
فـعـش للأولى ˡˡˡ وتحمـل الـثانيةˡˡˡ لأجــل الثالثة ˡˡˡ

----------


## همسة ألم

مشكور خوي علي لتواجدك الحلوووو 
وحكمتك الرائعه 
موفق ..

----------


## همسة ألم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد 
ابارك لكم الليلة ..
وكل عام وانتم بخير 
حكمتي لليوم 
*اصبر قليلاً فبعد العسر تيسير ***‏ وكل أمـر له وقـت وتدبيـر.*

----------


## نبراس،،،

إن مع العسر يسر 
راائع ما تنثرينه في هذه الصفحاات 
تحياتي لك مشكوووره

----------


## همسة ألم

> إن مع العسر يسر 
> راائع ما تنثرينه في هذه الصفحاات 
> تحياتي لك مشكوووره



من ذوقك خوي ..
العفوووووو
رااائع مرورك ,,,
لاتحرمنا من طلاتك الرائعه
موفق 
تحيآآتووووووووووووو

----------


## همسة ألم

حكمتي لليوم :

*ليسَ السَّعِيدُ الّذِي دُنْيَاهُ تُسْعِدُهُ *** إِنَّ السَّعِيدَ الَّذِي يَنْجُو مَنَ النَّار*

----------


## همسة ألم

حكمتي لليوم :
*الهي ما وجد من فقدك وما فقد من وجدك*

----------


## علي pt

*نسألكم الدعــاء** *^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^*^***روي عن الامام علي (عليه السلام ) :**عجبت للبخيل يستعجل الفقر الذي منه هرب ، ويفوته الغنى الذي إياه طلب ، فيعيش في الدنيا عيش الفقراء ، ويُحاسب في الآخرة حساب الأغنياء .*
*وعجبت للمتكبّر الذي كان بالأمس نطفة ، ويكون غداً جيفة .* *وعجبت لمن شكّ في الله ، وهو يرى خلق الله .* *وعجبت لمن نسي الموت ، وهو يرى من يموت .**وعجبت لمن أنكر النشأة الأخرى ، وهو يرى النشأة الأولى .**وعجبت لعامر دار الفناء ، وتارك دار البقاء.*

----------


## همسة ألم

أخوي علي
تشكراتي القلبيه لوجودك الطيب
شكرا على الحكمه ..
لاتحرمنا من تواصلك 
موفق 
تحيآآتوووووووووو

----------


## همسة ألم

*حكمتي لليوم:* 
*كن جميلا ترى الوجوه جميله*

----------


## علي pt

اذا شئت أن تحيا سليما من الأذى ودينك موفور وعرضك صين
فلا ينطلق منك اللسان بسوأة فكلك سوءات وللناس السن 
وعينك ان أبدت اليك معايبا فصنها وقل يا عين للناس أعين
وعاشر بمعروف وسامح من اعتدى ودافع ولكن بالتي هي أحسن

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

غدا سيكون أفضل
تحيااااااتو..سمورهـ

----------


## همسة ألم

> اذا شئت أن تحيا سليما من الأذى ودينك موفور وعرضك صين
> فلا ينطلق منك اللسان بسوأة فكلك سوءات وللناس السن 
> وعينك ان أبدت اليك معايبا فصنها وقل يا عين للناس أعين
> 
> وعاشر بمعروف وسامح من اعتدى ودافع ولكن بالتي هي أحسن



*  رائعه حقا هذه الحكمة* 
*تخوني مجددا كلماتي ...*
*شكرا لك أخي* 
*ارجو من الله العلي القدير* 
*أن يوفقك في دنايك وآخرتك ..*
*تحيآآتوووووووووو*

----------


## همسة ألم

> غدا سيكون أفضل
> 
> 
> تحيااااااتو..سمورهـ



*  إن شاء الله >>>>>* 
*حكمتك جميلة جدا  كجمال مرورك* 
*وتصفحك هناااا*
*لا تحرمينا من تواجد الراقيي* 
*موفقه* 
*تحيآتووووووووووو*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*اليووم جيت خالية*
*مابعقلي حكمة*
*بس الحكم عجبتني حيييل*

*وخصوصآ إللي بأعلى الصفحة*

*مشكورين عًلٍيْ وً هًمْسٌ الآًلًُم ع الحكم*


 
*دُمتم بألف خير ..**

----------


## همسة ألم

*بقآيا حنين* 
*تسلمييييي لوجودك وتنوير هنااا*
*لاتحرميني من توااجدك* 
*موفقه*

----------


## همسة ألم

*كل عآم وأنتم بخير* 
*وينعاد عليكم بالصحة والعافيه* 
*متباركين بالمولد المبارك*

----------


## همسة ألم

حكمتي لليوم :
من طلب الدنيا بعمل الآخرة فقد خسرهما ومن طلب الآخرة بعمل الدنيا فقد ربحهما.

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

من جد وجد ومن زرع حصد ومن سار على الدرب وصل
تحياتو..سمورهـ

----------


## همسة ألم

*سموره* 
*مشكوووووورة لتوااجدك* 
*الحلووووووووو* 
*ولحكمتك*
*لاتحرمينا من طلاتك* 
*موفقه* 
*تحيآـتوووووووووو*

----------


## همسة ألم

*حكمتي لليوم :*
*إحذر عدوك مرة وأحذر صديقـك ألـف مـرة**فلربما أنقلب الصديق عدوا فكان أعلم بالمضرة*

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

الصبر مفتاح الفرج

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

> *حكمتي لليوم :*
> *إحذر عدوك مرة وأحذر صديقـك ألـف مـرة*
> *فلربما أنقلب الصديق عدوا فكان أعلم بالمضرة*



 
مساء الخير
يسلموا قمر ع الطرح حكمة جميلة جدا
ماننحرم من أبداعاتك المتواصلة ياربـــــــــ
تحياتو..سمورهـ

----------


## Princess

قطرة المطر
تحفر الصخر

ليس بالقوه..
وانما بالتكرار......... !!

----------


## ام الحلوين

من السهل أن تضحي من أجل أصدقاءك لكن من الصعب أن تجدمن يستحق التضحية


عناصر السعادة ثلاثة,شيء تصنعه وانسان تحبه وأمل ترجوه..


اختر الصمت كفضيلة، لأنك بواسطتها تسمع أخطاء الآخرين وتتجنب أن تقع به..

----------


## نقطة باء

*قال الإمام علي بن أبي طالب -عليه السلام- :*  *«**لا تستحِ من إعطاء القليل فإن الحرمان أقلُّ منه* *»*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

إِنَّمَا الْمَرْءُ فِي الدُّنْيَا غَرَضٌ تَنْتَضِلُ فِيهِ الْمَنَايَا  وَنَهْبٌ تُبَادِرُهُ الْمَصَائِبُ، وَمَعَ كُلِّ جُرْعَةٍ شَرَقٌ  وَفِي كُلِّ أَكْلَةٍ غَصَصٌ. وَلاَ يَنَالُ الْعَبْدُ نِعْمَةً إِلاَّ بِفِرَاقِ أُخْرَى، وَلاَ يَسْتَقْبِلُ يَوْماً مِنْ عُمُرِهِ إِلاَّ بِفِرَاقِ آخَرَ مِنْ أَجَلِهِ. فَنَحْنُ أَعْوَانُ الْمَنُونِ  وَأَنْفُسُنَا نَصْبُ الْحُتُوفِ فَمِنْ أَيْنَ نَرْجُوا الْبَقَاءَ وَهذَا اللَّيْلُ وَالنَّهَارُ لَمْ يَرْفَعَا مِنْ شَيْءٍ شَرَفاً  . إِلاَّ أَسْرَعَا الْكَرَّةَ فِي هَدْمِ مَا بَنَيَا، وَتَفْرِيقِ مَا جَمَعا؟!

----------


## همسة ألم

*أميرة المرح ... أم الحلوين ... نفطة باء ... بقايا حنين*
*حكمكم مذهله ,, راائعه* 
*يعجز السان عن الوصف* 
*شكرا لمروركم الرااائع* 
*لاتحرموني من تواصلكم الرائع* 
*موفقين* 
*تحيآآتوووووووووووو*

----------


## علي pt

-- 
# # # ليس من الحكمة أن تصدق أكثر من نصف ما تسمع  ^_^ # # #

----------


## همسة ألم

*أخوي علي* 
*مشكور كل الشكر لتواااجدك الرائع*
*وحكمك الرائعه*
*موفق*

----------


## سعوديهـ

يسلمووووووووو يعطيك ربي الف عافيه

----------


## ام الحلوين

لـــيس الـعــلم أن تعــرف الـمـجـهــوووول .. ولــكـن أن تـسـتـفـيـد مـن مـعـرفـتـه.. 



من السهل عليك ان تشتاق لمن تحب 
ولكن من الصعب عليك ان تجده عندما تشتاق اليه

----------


## همسة ألم

> يسلمووووووووو يعطيك ربي الف عافيه



* اللهـ يسلمك*
*اللهـ يعافيك* 
*مشكوووووورة على مرورك*
*الحلو* 
*لا تحرمينا من توااجدك* 
*موفقه*
*تحيآآتوووووووووووو*

----------


## همسة ألم

> لـــيس الـعــلم أن تعــرف الـمـجـهــوووول .. ولــكـن أن تـسـتـفـيـد مـن مـعـرفـتـه.. 
> 
> 
> 
> من السهل عليك ان تشتاق لمن تحب 
> ولكن من الصعب عليك ان تجده عندما تشتاق اليه



* جدا رااااائع حكمك* 
*اعجبتني بقوه* 
*شكرا عزيزتي لمرورك الرائع* 
*لاتحرميني من تواصلك الجميل* 
*موفقه*
*تحيآآآتوووووووووووو*

----------


## ام الحلوين

قمة القوة أن تبتسم وعلى خدك دمعة


الكلمة الطيبة صدقة,,,,,,,,وتبسمك بوجه أخيك صدقة

----------


## عنيده

تقرب الى الله في شهر رمضان شهر العباده

----------


## همسة ألم

*أم الحلوين - عنيده* 
*يعطيكم اللهـ الف عافيه* 
*ومشكورييييين على الحكم الرووعه*
*لا تحرموني من تواجدكم الجمييييل* 
*موفقين جميعاً* 
*تحيآآتووووووو*

----------


## همسة ألم

حكمتي لليوم :
من حكم حبيب القلوب أسد اللهـ الإمام علي ابن ابي طالب 
عليه السلام 
الصبر صبران : صبر على ماتكره وصبر عما تحب 
أتمنى تعجبكم

----------


## عنيده

لن ينكسر قارب الحياه ما دام هناك مجاديف تسمى الامل

----------


## علي pt

*روي عن رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وآله) : من اغتاب مسلماً في شهر رمضان ، لم يؤجر على صيامه..**جواهر البحار*

*
*
*كان الحسين (ع) إذا صام يتطيب بالطيب ويقول : الطّيب تحفة الصائم .
*

----------


## ABU A7MED

> من السهل عليك ان تشتاق لمن تحب 
> ولكن من الصعب عليك ان تجده عندما تشتاق اليه



*فعــــــــلا 
*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

غريب يشعر بك أفضل من قريب لا يدري عنك

----------


## عنيده

حراااااام كسر الخواطر .. كثر الجفاء ما يفيد ..

----------


## همسة ألم

لكم مني باقة ورد 
معطره 
من قلبي إلى قلبكم 
تشكرات تعجز عن 
الظهور أمامكم لأنها 
لاتفي أبدا ...
سعدت لتواجدكم الرائع 
كونوا دائما بخير

----------


## هكذا أنا

:
حَكمِة اليُوم ..!
السعاده تكَمن في نشُوة المجهود المبُدع ..
" لِروزفلت "
...................... ]

----------


## همسة ألم

حكمتي لليوم : 
أفعل ماشئت فكما تدين تدان 
أيظا حكمة ثانية لأنه رمضان كريم مثل مايقولون 
خلنا نصير كريمين بالحكم لعلى وعسى تستفيدون >>كفووووووووف 
الوفاء عملة نادرة والقلوب هي المصارف 
وقليلة هي المصارف التي تتعامل بهذا النوع من العملات 
مما راق لي
أتمنى يعجبوكم 
تحيآآآتوووووووووووو

----------


## نبراس،،،

أفعل ماشئت فكما تدين تدان

كلماات راائعه جدا وصادقه جدا
مشكووره خييه على هذه الحكم الراائعه
اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## عنيده

_الصداقه كنز_

----------


## علي pt

*في اللحظات السعيدة " اثن على الله " وفي الأوقات العصيبة " أحسن الظن بالله"
وفي اللحظات الهادئة " اذكر الله " وفي الأوقات الأليمة "ثق برحمة الله"
وفي جميع الأوقات " استغفر الله " فإنه الرقيب المجيب "*

----------


## علي pt

ايها المسافر الى..( الله)
اربط حزام .. (التقوى)
واتبع اشارات..( القران )
وامشي على طريق.. (السنه)
فامامك نقطه تفتيش..( القبر )
فكن حذرا !!!

----------


## عنيده

_و لا ترد ع السفهاء جوابا_

----------


## علي pt

دراسة هولندية : قراءة القرآن تساعد على تهدئة الحالة النفسية

----------


## همسة ألم

> أفعل ماشئت فكما تدين تدان
> 
> كلماات راائعه جدا وصادقه جدا
> مشكووره خييه على هذه الحكم الراائعه
> اتمنى لك التوفيق



*العفوا اخووي وهذا واجبنا 
تواااجدك يسعني كثيرا 
لاتحرمنا من التواجد الرائع 
موفق اخي ،،،
تحيآآتووو*

----------


## همسة ألم

> _الصداقه كنز_



*حلوه واايد الحكمة 
لذا سأكملها 
الصداقه كنز لا يفنى 
مشكوووورة للتواجد والحكم 
الحلوين 
موفقه 
تحيآآتوووووو*

----------


## همسة ألم

> *في اللحظات السعيدة " اثن على الله " وفي الأوقات العصيبة " أحسن الظن بالله"
> وفي اللحظات الهادئة " اذكر الله " وفي الأوقات الأليمة "ثق برحمة الله"
> وفي جميع الأوقات " استغفر الله " فإنه الرقيب المجيب "*







> ايها المسافر الى..( الله)
> اربط حزام .. (التقوى)
> واتبع اشارات..( القران )
> وامشي على طريق.. (السنه)
> فامامك نقطه تفتيش..( القبر )
> فكن حذرا !!!



*ماشاء اللهـ 
جدا جدا جدا 
الحكم راااااااااااائعه 
قليلة الكلمات التي قلتها 
اعجبتني كثيييرا 
لا اعرف كيف اشكرك على هذا 
التواجد وعلى حكمك الرائعه 
اتمنى ان الجميع يستفيد
لاتحرمنا من تواااجدك 
موفق اخي*

----------


## همسة ألم

> _و لا ترد ع السفهاء جوابا_



*
هههههه
كثير مااقولها ... حينما اعصب 
حكمة رااائعه جدا 
اشكرك على توااجدك الرائع 
لا تحرميني  منك 
موفقه 
تحيآآآتووووووووووووو*

----------


## همسة ألم

> دراسة هولندية : قراءة القرآن تساعد على تهدئة الحالة النفسية



حقا تهدئ النفوس وتريحها ....
القران دواء لكل مؤمن ...
شكرا كثيرا كثيرا للتواااجد الحلووو 
والحكم الحلوييييين 
 :embarrest:  
اعجبني صوره القران ... سوف يتم الحفظ بعد
إذنكم .... :embarrest: 
قلت سابقا آنا خجله  لااعرف كيف اشكرك 
لحكمك وتواجدك المستمر ....
تستحق التقيم وبجداره 
ربي يعافيك 
موفق 
تحيآآتوووووووو

----------


## همسة ألم

:amuse:  
حكمتي لليوم : 
إن لم تستطع أن تكون نجماً في السماء فحاول أن تكون مصباحا ً في المنزل

----------


## همسة ألم

حكمتي لليوم :
من حكم الإمام علي عليه السلام 
 *من وقف عند قدره أكرمه الناس*

----------


## عنيده

لا تقف فوق الجبل فتراء الناس صغارا و يرونك صغيرا

----------


## علي pt

بمناسبة أيام أمير المؤمنين ع ..



* من حكم الإمام علي عليه السلام
* 
لكل هم فرج
 لكل ضيق مخرج
 لكل قول جواب
 لكل ظالم انتقام
 لكل دولة برهة
 لكل شيء حيلة
 لكل مقام مقال
 لكل كبد حرقة 
من خشي الله كثر علمه
 من مزح استخف به
 من داخل السفهاء حقر
 من صاحب العقلاء وقر
 من حاسب نفسه سعد
 من اتبع امرنا سبق
 من تمسك بنا لحق
 من تخلف عنا محق
 من بخل بماله ذل
 من جهل موضع قدمه زل
 من مقت نفسه احبه الله
 من لا امانة له لا ايمان له
 من صبر خفت محنته
 من احسن السؤال علم
 من جزع عظمت مصيبته 
اذا اردت ان تطاع فاسال المستطاع
 اذا كمل العقل نقصت الشهوة
 اذا لم يكن ماتريد فارد مايكون
 اذا فسد الزمان زاد اللئام
 اذا قلت العقول كثر الفضول
 اذا هرب الزاهد من الناس فاطلبه
 اذا طلب الزاهد من الناس فاهرب منه
 اذا احب الله عبدا الهمه حسن العبادة
 اذا اقترن الحزم بالعزم كملت السعادة
 اذا تكلمت بكلمة ملكتك وان سكت عنها ملكتها 
بالصمت يكثر الوقار
 بالتواضع تكون الرفعة
 بالشكر تدوم النعمة
 بالحلم تكثر الانصار
 بالعلم تعرف الحكمة
 بالمكاره تنال الجنة
 بالعافية توجد لذة الحياة
 بالعدل تتضاعف البركات
 بالكذب يتزين اهل النفاق
 بالتأني تسهل المطالب
 بالدعاء يستدفع البلاء
ما زنا عفيف
 ما ماكان الرفق في شيء الا زانه
 وما كان الخرق في شيء الا شانه
 ما ادرك المجد من فاته الجد
 ما اكثر العبر واقل الاعتبار
 ماندم من استخار
 ما ضل من استشار
 ما اذنب من اعتذر
 ما كل مذنب يعاقب
 مافوق الكفاف اسراف
 ما ضاد العقل كالهوى
 ما افسد الدين كالدنيا
 ما نقص نفسه الاكامل
 ما مات من احيى علما
 ما عقل من طال امله
 ما احسن من اساء عمله
 ماكرمت على عبد نفسه الا هانت الدنيا في عينه
 مالمت احدا على اذاعة سري اذ كنت به اضيق منه




مأجورين في مصاب إمامكم وبإذن الله يكون الساقي لنا يوم القيامة

----------


## همسة ألم

> بمناسبة أيام أمير المؤمنين ع .. 
> 
> 
> *من حكم الإمام علي عليه السلام*
> 
> لكل هم فرج
> لكل ضيق مخرج
> لكل قول جواب
> لكل ظالم انتقام
> ...



 إن شاء الله
شكرا على الحكم والمرور 
موفق 
تحياتووو

----------


## همسة ألم

> لا تقف فوق الجبل فتراء الناس صغارا و يرونك صغيرا



 حكمة رائعه جدا 
شكرا لمرورك ولحكمتك 
موفقه 
تحيآآتوووووووووووو

----------


## همسة ألم

حكمتي لليوم : 
سمعت أمي قالتها مره ..وعجبتني فنقلتها إليكم  :amuse: 

من تردى برداء... ونسى ماكان فيه... سوف يأتيه زمان... يتمنى الموت فيه

أتمنى تعجبكم  :embarrest:

----------


## همسة ألم

حكمتي لليوم :
قل لمن يحمل هماً

إن همك لن يدوم 

مثلما تفنى السعادة 

هكذا تفنى الهموم ..

----------


## همسة ألم

*حكمتي لليوم :
ما أبعد ما فات وما أقرب ما هو آت*
 :amuse:

----------


## همسة ألم

حكمتي لليوم :
لا تَجْعَلْ مَشَاعِركَ أَرْضَاً يُدَاسُ عَلَيْهَا *** بَلْ سَمَاءً يَتَمَنَّى الجَمِيْعْ الوُصُولَ إلَيْهَا

----------


## علي pt

قطرة الماء تثقب الحجر.. لا بالعنف .. ولكن بتواصل السقوط

----------


## همسة ألم

مشكور أخوي علي للتواجد
حكمتك رائعه 
في نظري أنه قطرة الماء
تذوب الحديد ...


حكمتي لليوم : 
إن كنت ريحا ً فقد لاقيت إعصاراً

----------


## علي pt

ِ إذَا طُعِنْتَ مِنَ الخَلّفِ فَ اعْلَمْ إِنَكَ فِ المُقَدِمَةِ .. ~

----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

اعمل اليوم كاانك ستموت غداا

----------


## همسة ألم

> ِ إذَا طُعِنْتَ مِنَ الخَلّفِ فَ اعْلَمْ إِنَكَ فِ المُقَدِمَةِ .. ~



^_^
حمكة راائعه كعادتك .. :noworry: 
مشكوور للتواصل 
لاتحرمنا من طلاتك 
موفق 
تحيآتووو

----------


## همسة ألم

> اعمل اليوم كاانك ستموت غداا



 حكمة جدا جميييييييله 
 :amuse:  
تسلمييي للتوااجد الحلووو
لاتحرمينا من توااصلك الطيب 
موفقه 
تحيآآتوووووووووووو

----------


## همسة ألم

*حكمتي لليوم :*
*صديقك من يصارحك بأخطائك لا من يجملها ليكسب رضاءك*

----------


## همسة ألم

*حكمتي لليوم :*
*عش في الدنيا كأنك عابر سبيل*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> قطرة الماء تثقب الحجر.. لا بالعنف .. ولكن بتواصل السقوط
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ِ إذَا طُعِنْتَ مِنَ الخَلّفِ فَ اعْلَمْ إِنَكَ فِ المُقَدِمَةِ .. ~



 
 
*حكمتآن رآئعتآن بحق* 

*موفق : ]*

----------


## همسة ألم

*حكمتي لليوم :* 

*أحذر مخاصمة الآخرين وعدوك بالمرصاد ..*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

اجعل الله ثقتك في كل امورك

----------


## همسة ألم

*حكمتي لليوم :*

*]**[** ليســت العبــره بأن تعمــل مــاتحــب ولـــكن ..

العبــره بـأن تــحب مــاتعمــل ][*

----------


## علي pt

*اصبرْ على حلو الزمان و مرِّهِ*

*و اعلم بأنَّ الله بالغ أمرهِ*

----------


## علي pt

*لاتتخيل كل الناس ملائكة فتنهار أحلامك .*
* ولاتجعل ثقتك بهم عمياء لأنك ستبكي ذات يوم على تلك الثقة.* 
*و**لتكن فيك طبيعة الماء . الذي يحطم الصخرة بينما ينساب قطرة . قطرة .*

----------


## همسة ألم

*حكمتي لليوم : 
ما طار طير وارتفع إلا كما طار وقع*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

الضربه اللتي لاتقتل تقوي

----------


## همسة ألم

*حكمتي لليوم :
من راغب الناس ماااااات هما ا *

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

من عرف ان ماقدر له لن يفوته استراح قلبه

----------


## إستبرق

مما جاء عن الإمام الصادق عليه السلام :
من المواعظ والحكم أنه قال: 
إذا أنعم الله عليك بنعمة فأحببت بقاءها فأكثر من الحمد والشكر، فإن الله تعالى يقول: 

(لئن شكرتم لأزيدنكم)

----------


## حلاالكون

*يلي يخاف من العفريت يطلع له*

----------


## عنيده

لا تحاول تبكي ع ما فاتك ..

فقد ياتيك غدا افضل ..

----------


## شهد الأحزان

*الحكمه ان تبدا يومك بصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*


*بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمـَنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
*اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وآلِ مُحَمَّدٍ وعَجِّلْ فَرَجَهُمْ وسَهِّلْ مَخْرَجَهُمْ والعَنْ أعْدَاءَهُم ..*
*اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وآلِ مُحَمَّدٍ وعَجِّلْ فَرَجَهُمْ وسَهِّلْ مَخْرَجَهُمْ والعَنْ أعْدَاءَهُم*

----------


## عنيده

ابتسم دائما .. :)

هناك دئما من هو اشقى منك .. :)

----------


## علي pt

> *الحكمه ان تبدا يومك بصلاة على محمد وآل محمد*
> 
> 
> *بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمـَنِ الرَّحِيمِ* 
> *اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وآلِ مُحَمَّدٍ وعَجِّلْ فَرَجَهُمْ وسَهِّلْ مَخْرَجَهُمْ والعَنْ أعْدَاءَهُم ..*
> 
> *اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وآلِ مُحَمَّدٍ وعَجِّلْ فَرَجَهُمْ وسَهِّلْ مَخْرَجَهُمْ والعَنْ أعْدَاءَهُم*



 


*اللَّهُمَّ صَلِّ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ وآلِ مُحَمَّدٍ وعَجِّلْ فَرَجَهُمْ وسَهِّلْ مَخْرَجَهُمْ والعَنْ أعْدَاءَهُم ..*

----------


## علي pt

*الفراغات التي بين أصابعنا*

*خلقت لتملؤهـا أصـابع ' يد أُخرى ' ..!! 
**
*

----------


## ورده محمديه

> *الفراغات التي بين أصابعنا*
> 
> *خلقت لتملؤهـا أصـابع ' يد أُخرى ' ..!!*



* رائعه هي تلك الحكمه..*

----------


## همسة ألم

*سعيده جدا جدا جدا 
لتواجدكم النير 
لاتحرموني من تواجدكم ومن حكمكم 
الرائعييييين 
موفقين بحق ذبيح كربلآء*

----------


## همسة ألم

حكمتي لليوم :
السماء لاتمطر ذهباً ولا فضه

----------


## علي pt

*حكمة رائعة جدا جدا جدا*
*اقتبسها من توقيع أختنا همسة ألم ::*

*من قول الإمام علي عليه أفضل الصلاه والسلام ‘‘عجبت للمتكبر الذي كان بالأمس نطفة ,, ثم غذا هو جيفه ‘‘*

----------


## علي pt

*طيب خذوا هالحكمة ،، وانتظرو القادمة :*

*يهب الله كل طائر رزقه ، ولكن لا يلقيه له في العش ..*

----------


## عنيده

*حكمتي اليووووم ..*

*«لا تكثر الدوس على الخلان يملونك.. لا أنته ولد لهم ولا أنته طفل يربونك»*

----------


## علي pt

حكمة اليوم
*ُُُُُ الغيرة في الحب .. كالماء للوردة : قليله ينعش ، وكثيره يقتل ُُُُُ*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

قال الامام علي عليه السلام : أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ، اتّقُوا اللهَ الَّذِي إِنْ قُلْتُمْ سمِعَ،
 وَإِنْ أَضْمَرْتُمْ عَلِمَ، وَبَادِرُوا الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي إِنْ هَرَبْتُمْ 
أَدْرَكَكُمْ، وَإِنْ أَقَمْتُمْ أَخَذَكُمْ، وَإِنْ نَسِيتُمُوهُ ذَكَرَكُمْ

----------


## همسة ألم

> *حكمة رائعة جدا جدا جدا*
> 
> *اقتبسها من توقيع أختنا همسة ألم ::* 
> 
> *من قول الإمام علي عليه أفضل الصلاه والسلام ‘‘عجبت للمتكبر الذي كان بالأمس نطفة ,, ثم غذا هو جيفه ‘‘*



*الرائع يااخي أن يراها الناس ويفهموا ماتحتويها من معاني* 
*جدا جدا سعيده لتواجدك هنا* 







> *طيب خذوا هالحكمة ،، وانتظرو القادمة :*
> 
> *يهب الله كل طائر رزقه ، ولكن لا يلقيه له في العش ..*



* حكمتك جميله جدا* 
*شكرا للتنوير* 




> *حكمتي اليووووم ..*
> 
> *«لا تكثر الدوس على الخلان يملونك.. لا أنته ولد لهم ولا أنته طفل يربونك»*



 *عنيده مااشد سعادتي* 
*حينما ارى حكمتك وإسمك موجود في صفحتي* 
**





> حكمة اليوم
> 
> 
> *ُُُُُ الغيرة في الحب .. كالماء للوردة : قليله ينعش ، وكثيره يقتل ُُُُُ*




 :bigsmile:  
*أعجبتني حكمتك كثيرا* 
*كعادتك لك نورا ومرورا مميزا ..* 
*يعطيك الله العافيه* 




> قال الامام علي عليه السلام : أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ، اتّقُوا اللهَ الَّذِي إِنْ قُلْتُمْ سمِعَ،
> وَإِنْ أَضْمَرْتُمْ عَلِمَ، وَبَادِرُوا الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي إِنْ هَرَبْتُمْ 
> أَدْرَكَكُمْ، وَإِنْ أَقَمْتُمْ أَخَذَكُمْ، وَإِنْ نَسِيتُمُوهُ ذَكَرَكُمْ
> 
> 
> *عزيزتي دمعه* 
> *مرورك وحكمتك لها اثر عميق في صفحتي* 
> *ليت الاثر يتكرر بإستمرا *



*أخواني الاعزاء* 
*علي ,, عنيده ,, دمعه* 
*وآخرون كثيرون* 
*عذرا على تقصيري وعلى بخلي في الحكم* 
*لكن الظروف دائما ماتحكم المرء ...*
*سعيده إذا ارى هذا الطرح يعلوا إسمه في المنتدى* 
*إستمروااا  وانا لن أنساكم من صالح دعائي* 
*الله لايحرمني منكم ولا من تواجدكم الرائع* 
*يعطيكم الله ألف عافيه* 
*موفقين* 
*كل ودي وحبي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

قال الامام الباقر عليه السلام ( اِعرف الموَدَّة في قلب أخيك بما له في قلبك)

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

قال الباقر( عليه السلام ) :( بِئْس العبد يَكون ذا وجهين وذا لسانين ، يَطري أخاه في الله شاهداً ، ويأكله غائباً ، إنْ أعطِيَ حَسَدَه ، وإن ابتُلِيَ خَذَله )

----------


## علي pt

*صدق مولانا الامام الهمام ابي جعفر محمد الباقر ع*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

قال الامام الحسن(عليه السلام): 
لا تعاجل الذنب بالعقوبة واجعل بينهما للاعتذار طريقاً.

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

وقال (عليه السلام): الفرصة سريعة الفوت، بطيئة العود.

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

قال الامام علي ابن موسى عليه السلام : 
عونك للضعيف أفضل من الصدقة

----------


## علي pt

*عندما تشعر بالضياع ابحث جاهدا ًعن نفسك سوف تكتشف بأنك**موجود وانه من المستحيل أن تضيع وفي قلبك**إيمان بالله**.....*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

قال الامام الحسين عليه السلام:
إِيَّاكَ وَظُلم مَن لا يَجِدُ عَليك ناصراً إلاّ الله 
عَزَّوَجلَّ

----------


## كبرياء

*مـآكل مـآ تملك .. تحب ..!!*

*من يوآفقني ؟!*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

قال الامام الحسين ( عليه السلام ) 

 البَخيلُ مَن بَخلَ بالسَلام

----------


## همسة ألم

أنرتم متصفحي بتواااجدكم الرائع والنير 
سعيده لتواااجدك دمعه ,,,علي
كبرياء 
انا معك ..
توااااجدك رائع 
اتمنى تكرار الزياره ..
^_^ 
لكم مني خالص الشكر والإمتنان 
موفقين بحق عليل كربلاء ...

----------


## همسة ألم

*حكمتي لليوم :*
*نفسك إن لم تشغلها بالطاعة شغلتك بالمعصيه*

----------


## همسة ألم

*حكمتي لليوم* 
*من حكم الإمام علي بن موسى الرضا عليه السلام* 
*من لم يشكر المنعم من المخلوقين لم يشكر الله عز وجل* 
*حكمه أخرى :*
*ليس العبادة كثرة الصيام والصلاة , إنما العباده كثرة التفكر في امر الله .*
*وهذه حكمه بمناسة المولد الشريف* 
*راقت لي كثيرا* 
*إن للقلوب إقبالا وإدبارا .. ونشاطا وفتورا ,, فإذا اقبلت بصرت وفهمت* 
*وإذا أدبرت كلت وملت ,, فخدوها عند إقبالها ونشاطها , وإتركوها عند إدبارها* 
*وفتورها ...*
*متباركين بالمولد وكل عام وانتم بخير ...*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

صديقك من يصارحك بأخطائك لا من يجملها
 ليكسب رضاءك

----------


## عنيده

حكمتي اليوم :

اللي يبينا عيت النفس تبيه .. و اللي نبيه عيى البخت لا يجيبه ..

----------


## همسة ألم

حكمتي لليوم : 
من كسل عن أمر دنياه فهو عن أمر آخرته أكسل

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

عندما تنقطع الكهرباء تعرف قيمة الشمعة

----------

